# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αναζήτηση BB link από Νεαπολη- Λυκαβηττός- Πατησια- Αιγάλεω!

## drone

Το όνομα του κόμβου είναι drone (#4309) βρίσκεται στην περιοχή της Νεάπολης, κάτω από το Λυκαβηττό.
Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι πελάτης στον Nikpet και ψάχνω (απελπισμένα) για ένα ή δύο Backbone links....
O κόμβος έχει πολύ καλή οπτική προς τα δυτικά (για φωτός δείτε στο WiND http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4309).

Έχω 2 80άρια Giberttini από εξοπλισμό. Για τα υπόλοιπα θα δω αν εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον....

Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω απαντήσεις

Υ.Γ. Επισυνάπτεται το scan από τον κόμβο

----------


## azisi

> Το όνομα του κόμβου είναι drone (#4309) βρίσκεται στην περιοχή της Νεάπολης, κάτω από το Λυκαβηττό.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι πελάτης στον Nikpet και ψάχνω (απελπισμένα) για ένα ή δύο Backbone links....
> O κόμβος έχει πολύ καλή οπτική προς τα δυτικά (για φωτός δείτε στο WiND http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4309).
> 
> Έχω 2 80άρια Giberttini από εξοπλισμό. Για τα υπόλοιπα θα δω αν εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον....
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω απαντήσεις
> 
> Υ.Γ. Επισυνάπτεται το scan από τον κόμβο


Είμαι στην ίδια περίπτωση με εσένα. Έχω δύο ελεύθερα ifs και ψάχνω BB links. Νομίζω ότι έχουμε καλή οπτική. Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε ένα link μεταξύ μας και μετά να βρούμε 1-2 ακόμα για να βγούμε AWMN.

----------


## drone

Sounds like a good idea!!!!!!
Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι ακριβώς??

EDIT: Είδα στο WiND!!  ::

----------


## koki

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=296987#296987

Ισχύει και για όποιον από εσάς βλέπει τον #66. 
Επειδή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τις φωτό εάν τον βλέπετε, πείτε μου εάν είναι.

(αν και είναι ο Στρέφης μεταξύ mmlab και drone νομίζω  ::  )

----------


## drone

azisi, από ότι βλέπω στο WiND, πρέπει να σε πιάνω, καθώς κάποτε συνδεόμουν στον MAuVE και εσύ είσαι δίπλα του σχεδόν...

koki, πρέπει να είναι ο Στρέφης μπροστά μου, γιατί δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ αυτο το κόμβο...

Επίσης νομίζω πως ακριβώς απέναντί μου είναι ο arxontas και πρέπει να βλέπω και το ΤΕΕ...  ::  

EDIT: Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία απο τον arxonta(???)....  ::

----------


## azisi

θεωρητικά όλα τα links μεταξύ mmlab-drone-azisi είναι πιθανά, όπως φαίνεται από την οπτική επαφή στο WIND. 

@koki Προς την κατεύθυνση του Πεδίου του Άρεως έχω μια πολυκατοικία όπως βλέπεις και στις φώτογραφίες που έχω στο WIND, οπότε για να πιάσω mmlab πρέπει να την "τρυπήσω"  ::  Εάν θέλεις κάνουμε μια δοκιμή πάντως

@drone Από ότι βλέπω στο AWMN το mmlab δεν έχει b interface. Έχεις κάνει scan σε a και δεν το έχεις πιάσει;

----------


## koki

Αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ από τις φωτό.
Κάτι λείπει :>

:<

Πάντως όποιος κόμβος θέλει και μπορεί, ο #66 είναι ανοιχτός στις προτάσεις.

----------


## drone

Έχω σκανάρει σε B μόνο....
Το router μου υποστηρίζει μόνο Β και G...

Να ξαναδοκιμάσω να σκανάρω??

----------


## MAuVE

Παλιέ πελάτη Κώστα (drone)

Είδα ότι στο scan σου δεν έπιασες το λινκ μου σε *g* με tse0123 

Εχω βέβαια κρυμμένη την κεραία, αλλά εσύ ευρίσκεσαι στην ίδια διεύθυνση με τον Γιώργο (tse0123). Μόνο 7 μοίρες δυτικότερα.

Μπορείς όταν ξανακάνεις scan να ψάξεις λίγο καλύτερα για το ssid :sw1iyf-tse0123

Αν θέλεις ένα λινκ σε b ή g μπορούμε να το κάνουμε όταν γυρίσω από τις διακοπές.

----------


## drone

Το βρήκα, αλλά μου ξέφυγε στη μεταφορά και στο ξεσκαρτάρισμα....  ::  

Και εγώ το Σάββατο φεύγω για διακοπές και επιστρέφω στις 20/8.
Αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποιο scan και να προσπαθήσουμε για την σύνδεση...
Ένα καλό σενάριο για μένα θα ήταν:
1 BB--> drone-MAuVE (swi1yf) αν το γράφω σωστά  ::  
ή εναλακτικα drone-azisi
+
1 ΒΒ--> drone-arxontas (o οποίος έχει ήδη 2. 1 με stafan, 1 με OZOnet)

----------


## koki

Άμα βλέπεις MAuVE πώς δε βλέπεις και mmlab? 
Εκτός εάν η πολυκατοικία είναι μετά τον 1ο.

----------


## azisi

> Άμα βλέπεις MAuVE πώς δε βλέπεις και mmlab? 
> Εκτός εάν η πολυκατοικία είναι μετά τον 1ο.


Έχει το mmlab εξοπλισμό σε B? Επειδή ο drone έκανε scan μόνο σε Β...

----------


## drone

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> Άμα βλέπεις MAuVE πώς δε βλέπεις και mmlab? 
> Εκτός εάν η πολυκατοικία είναι μετά τον 1ο.
> 
> 
> Έχει το mmlab εξοπλισμό σε B? Επειδή ο drone έκανε scan μόνο σε Β...


Αυτό πρέπει να φταίει...  ::  
Το Linksys που έχω παίζει μόνο σε Β και G

----------


## drone

Επίσης όπως ανέφερα και στο αρχικό μου post, μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να γίνουν ΒΒ από εμένα προς Πειραιά και Δυτικά Προάστια, καθώς υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο "κενό" στις πολυκατοικίες, όπως βλέπετε στις φωτος μου στο WiND (αν βλέπετε λόγω σκοταδιού  ::   ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

Κενό προς Βόρεια απο Λυκαβητό υπάρχει απο κανέναν? που έχω ένα όμορφο και καλά κρυμμένο απο θόρυβο πέρασμα?

----------


## drone

> Κενό προς Βόρεια απο Λυκαβητό υπάρχει απο κανέναν? που έχω ένα όμορφο και καλά κρυμμένο απο θόρυβο πέρασμα?


Εγω έχω τον Λυκαβηττό φάτσα στα Βορεια... Δεν βλεπω τίποτα!!!
Ο μονος τρόπος για να "δω" πίσω απο το βουνο είναι ο arxontas.....

E?? Φανταστικέ arxonta??  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Nεάπολη ε;...

Αχ, if only να είχα ελεύθερο if..

Από βδομάδα θα το κοιτάξω anyway..

----------


## drone

Λοιπόν γυρίσαμε από τις διακοπές και η αναζήτηση ΒΒ link συνεχίζεται. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!!!!  ::

----------


## drone

Τι έγινε βρε παιδιά??
Μόνο ο azisi ενδιαφέρεται??
Αν βγει αυτό το link μου λείπει άλλο ένα!!!!
Ελάτε να ακούω προτάσεις!!!!
Ειδικά από Αιγάλεω και Πατήσια που έχω καλή οπτική!!  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Για δες εδώ...

----------


## lambrosk

Για στείλε ένα πμ στον cheetah που είναι Αιγάλεω και έψαχνε ΒΒ...

----------


## tireas

> Για στείλε ένα πμ στον cheetah που είναι Αιγάλεω και έψαχνε ΒΒ...


Καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγεις μακρινά λινκ. Γυρίζω από εξωτερικό στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου εάν κάνεις υπομονή θα το κοιτάξουμε τότε. Έχω Ifs ελεύθερα στον 7234 και νομίζω και ο 7902 έχει,
θα βρεθούν και άλλοι πιο κοντά,
να το δούμε και με τον Mauve, tse123 και acoul-metalab τους πιο παλιούς τις περιοχής.

Θωμάς

----------


## drone

Με το metalab παιζει το εξής κουφό: Έχουμε ένα δρόμο διαφορά, αλλά είναι στη μέση μια πολυκατοικία και τον πιάνω από αντανάκλαση!!  ::  

Ο μόνος τρόπος να το πιάσω είναι να ανεβάσω την κεραία στη διπλανή πολυκατοικία...  ::  

Και τους 2 που ανέφερες (7234, 7902) τους έπιασα πολύ καλά στο scan και σκεφτόμουν να σου στείλω ΠΜ  ::  
Οπότε όταν επιστρέψεις προσπαθούμε για 1 ή και 2 BB (ένα με το καθένα) και ένα με Γκύζη (είτε με τον azisi που έχει εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον, είτε με τον MAuVE)

P.S. Θα προτιμούσα τα links να έβγαιναν σε G, αλλά αν δεν γίνεται δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Για στείλε ένα πμ στον cheetah που είναι Αιγάλεω και έψαχνε ΒΒ...
> 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγεις μακρινά λινκ. Γυρίζω από εξωτερικό στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου εάν κάνεις υπομονή θα το κοιτάξουμε τότε. Έχω Ifs ελεύθερα στον 7234 και νομίζω και ο 7902 έχει,
> θα βρεθούν και άλλοι ποιο κοντά,
> να το δούμε και με τον Mauve, tse123 και acoul-metalab τους πιο παλιούς τις περιοχής.
> 
> Θωμάς


count me in too !! (2 BB ελεύθερα)

----------


## azisi

> Κενό προς Βόρεια απο Λυκαβητό υπάρχει απο κανέναν? που έχω ένα όμορφο και καλά κρυμμένο απο θόρυβο πέρασμα?


Εγώ είμαι Βόρεια από Λυκαβητό. Τι έχεις υπόψη σου;

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Κενό προς Βόρεια απο Λυκαβητό υπάρχει απο κανέναν? που έχω ένα όμορφο και καλά κρυμμένο απο θόρυβο πέρασμα?
> 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι Βόρεια από Λυκαβητό. Τι έχεις υπόψη σου;


Θες να βγάλουμε ένα ΒΒ? (το 4ο θα είσαι...)
έχω ένα όμορφο κενό , που θωρακίζεται ωραία ! αν είσαι εκει μέσα πιστεύω ότι θα βγεί ένα πολύ καλό λινκ, γίνονται και κινήσεις να βγεί και το 3ο τώρα με Danimoth να δέσουμε προς όλες τις περιοχές...  ::   ::

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


Σύμφωνα με το wind, οι κόμβοι #398 - #3183 δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω εννοώ αν είσαι στην Βόρεια μεριά του Λυκαβητού...
μιας και βλέπω τον λόφο αλλά όχι και την περιοχή ... 
οπότε άκυρο εεε? υπάρχει κανείς απο εκεί άραγε?

----------


## dti

Ο tarantulla είναι εκεί νομίζω...

----------


## marius

> Λοιπόν γυρίσαμε από τις διακοπές και η αναζήτηση ΒΒ link συνεχίζεται. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!!!!


Υπάρχει ελεύθερο Interface σε Β και σε Α και πολύ καλή θέα προς Λυκαβηττό

----------


## drone

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drone
> 
> Λοιπόν γυρίσαμε από τις διακοπές και η αναζήτηση ΒΒ link συνεχίζεται. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!!!! 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει ελεύθερο Interface σε Β και σε Α και πολύ καλή θέα προς Λυκαβηττό


Είμαστε κομματάκι μακριά, αλλά το WiND λέει ότι έχουμε οπτική επαφή...
Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε και βλέπουμε!

----------


## marius

Αν θέλεις αύριο το πρωί μπορώ βάλω πιάτο προς εσένα σε Β 
για δοκιμή το Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## drone

ΧΜΜΜ...
Μάλλον την Κυριακή θα δοκιμάσω ή το Σάββατο το απόγευμα, γιατί αύριο πρωί γράφω στο φροντιστήριο....  ::  

Βάλε το πιάτο προς τον Λυκαβηττό, με το όνομα του κόμβου και το όνομά σου (marius) και αν το πιάσω θα σε ειδοποιήσω για να αρχίσουμε τις εργασίες!!

Μπορείς να μου πεις μια καλή τιμή rssi και noise που θα πρέπει να σε πιάσω για να βγει το BB??

----------


## marius

Εάν κρίνω από τα υπάρχον Link μου με το Telis στα 5 giga το Vaggo13 και με οπτική επαφή, το -70dbm το έχουμε σίγουρο  ::

----------


## marius

> ΧΜΜΜ...
> Μάλλον την Κυριακή θα δοκιμάσω ή το Σάββατο το απόγευμα


Εκπέμπει ΑΡ με ssid Awmn-4704-4309 προς Λυκαβηττό 
στο κανάλι 3 (2422) .Όταν μπορείς δοκίμασε!!

----------


## marius

Το δικομαστικο ΑΡ ειναι Down.
Οταν εισαι ετοιμος ενημερωσε με.

----------


## MAuVE

Έβαλα μία ακόμη κάρτα στο pfSense για να σκανάρω κυρίως τους 5.

Για κεραία χρησιμοποίησα την μικρή omni της κάρτας (4-6 dBi)

Στους 2,4 έπιασα :

_SSID BSSID CHAN RATE S:N INT CAPS
bridge 02:30:99:05:88:09 8 11M 17:0 100 IP 
awmn-7347 00:02:6f:33:b9:fb 9 11M 29:0 100 E 
00:0c:41:d8:f9:85 10 11M 12:0 100 
0x00 00:40:96:57:ba:1e 8 11M 9:0 100 EPS 
linksys 00:14:bf:a8:fc:3b 11 54M 10:0 100 ESB 
awmn-4097-4836 00:13:46:c5:7d:26 4 22M 6:0 100 EPB 
VALNET3-DJA 00:02:6f:3f:45:6f 13 11M 8:0 100 ES 
awmn-1397 00:02:6f:33:b9:fd 6 11M 5:0 100 E 
AP2281F0 00:30:4f:22:81:f0 8 22M 7:0 100 SB_ 

O awmn-7347 μου έρχεται με 29 dB SNR.

Συνδέθηκα επάνω του (είναι AP με DHCP και Ιντερνετ) και χωρίς να ενεργοποιήσω routing - ούτε κάν τι IP μου έδωσε δεν πρόλαβα να καταλάβω- είδα να περνάει κίνηση πλαφοναρισμένη στα 700kbps. 

Πως έγινε αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Υπέθεσα ότι θα είναι κίνηση Ιντερνετ και το διέκοψα.

Δυνατά μου ερχόταν και το ΒΒ metalab-bella (ακούς Μίλτο)

Στους 5 έπιασα πολύ χαμηλά τον cyberAngel που έχει βάλει SSID "Ψάχνω για ΒΒ" ή κάπως έτσι.

Την έχω αφήσει σαν ΑΡ με SSID sw1iyf_test στο κανάλι 112 για τους γείτονες που τελευταία έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## tse0123

Εμένα με σκανάρει κανείς;

Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω ευχαρίστως!  ::  

#3166

----------


## drone

Το Σάββατοσύριακο θα γίνει scan με το πιάτο...
Θα δούμε τι αποτελέσματα θα έχουμε και θα πράξουμε αναλόγως...

Υ.Γ.: Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιο router που να παίζει σε b και σε a?? Επίσης 2,4 ή 5 GHz?? Ευχαριστώ!!  ::

----------


## tse0123

Aν πρόκειται για μέχρι 2~3 bb links σου προτείνω Routeboard+mikrotik ή εναλλακτικά wrap+voyage (2 links).
Τα interfaces τα υλοπoιείς με mini-pci κάρτες (cm9/cm6/senao), έχει για κάθε γούστο  :: 

To πρώτο το έχω στον κόμβο μου εδώ και ένα χρόνο και είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## marius

Ορέστη, αύξησα την ισχύ για το σαββατοκύριακο στο ΑΡ με SSID Awmn-4704 
μήπως και πιάσεις κάτι.




> Εμένα με σκανάρει κανείς;


Απο Καματερο σε σκαναρισα με 70αρι πιάτο και cm9 με -88dbm

----------


## drone

> Ορέστη, αύξησα την ισχύ για το σαββατοκύριακο στο ΑΡ με SSID Awmn-4704 
> μήπως και πιάσεις κάτι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tse0123
> ...


OK θα σκανάρω και θα σας πω...

----------


## drone

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Για στείλε ένα πμ στον cheetah που είναι Αιγάλεω και έψαχνε ΒΒ...
> 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγεις μακρινά λινκ. Γυρίζω από εξωτερικό στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου εάν κάνεις υπομονή θα το κοιτάξουμε τότε. Έχω Ifs ελεύθερα στον 7234 και νομίζω και ο 7902 έχει,
> θα βρεθούν και άλλοι πιο κοντά,
> να το δούμε και με τον Mauve, tse123 και acoul-metalab τους πιο παλιούς τις περιοχής.
> 
> Θωμάς


Γύρισα ένα πιάτο προς εσένα και πιάνω το ΑΡ σου κομματάκι χάλια....  ::  (rssi:-85 noise:-85).
Μήπως θα μπορούσες να γυρίσεις προς εμένα ένα πιάτο που να αποδίδει ΙΡ για να κεντράρω καλύτερα και να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό το ΒΒ?

----------


## MAuVE

Ψάξε και για το sw1iyf-test στο κανάλι 112. 

Μην περιμένεις δυνατό σήμα γιατί είναι μόνο το feeder.

Πάντως, κοιτάει προς την κατεύθυνσή σου.

----------


## tireas

> Ψάξε και για το sw1iyf-test στο κανάλι 112. 
> 
> Μην περιμένεις δυνατό σήμα γιατί είναι μόνο το feeder.
> 
> Πάντως, κοιτάει προς την κατεύθυνσή σου.


Νίκο το λινκ εαν γίνει θα περνά πάνω από metalab, tse, bella.

Το σωστό θα ήταν drone-tse-bella-mauve-tireas-ximbatzis-drone.

Εγώ θα είμαι διαθέσιμος από την Δευτέρα 9/10. 

Θωμάς

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο το λινκ εαν γίνει θα περνά πάνω από metalab, tse, bella.
> 
> Το σωστό θα ήταν drone-tse-bella-mauve-tireas-ximbatzis-drone.
> 
> Εγώ θα είμαι διαθέσιμος από την Δευτέρα 9/10. 
> 
> Θωμάς


Θωμά, 
Σε κοινό AS, έχει νόημα ένας τέτοιος δακτύλιος. 
Αλλιώς, επιβαρύνεται με πάρα πολλά hops και δεν θα επιλέγεται παρά μόνο για τοπική κίνηση.
Βάλε quagga στο μικροτικ σου για να έχουμε περισσότερες επιλογές.

----------


## acoul

τα κοινά AS απαιτούν υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση είναι καταστροφικά και δημιουργούν μαύρες τρύπες. Η υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή σε τεχνογνωσία και διάθεση δυναμικού στο AWMN θυμίζει το μπαμπά όταν μεγαλώσω θέλω να γίνω αστροναύτης ... !!

----------


## drone

Πιστεύω πως τα λινκ που θα γίνουν θα πρέπει να εξυπηρετούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο κόσμο. Έτσι αν γίνει κάτι και πέσει κάποιο άλλο λινκ, να μπορεί να δουλέψει ως βοηθητικό. Καλό θα ήταν πιστεύω να γίνει από μέρους μου κάποιο λίνκ με tirea και με κάποιον άλλο στον Πειραιά (που έχω καλή οπτική). Μετά μπορούμε να δούμε και την προοπτική κάποιου τοπικού δακτυλίου.
Το ζήτημα, όπως προείπα, είναι να δώσουμε όσο καλύτερες λύσεις μπορούμε.

Τώρα για τις συνδέσεις, θα ήθελα κάποια βοήθεια σε θέμα εξοπλισμού.
1ον: Α, Β ή G?? Ακόμα, 2.4 ή 5 GHz??
2oν: Να κρατίσω το linksys 54gs που έχω ή να πάρω κάποιο Dlink (900 ή 7000 δείτε τα παρακάτω links για πληροφορίες) ή να πάρω το Asus Wl500g με μια Atheros mini-pci?? Ταρατσοpc δεν θα ήθελα να βάλω...

Επίσης, αν μπορεί κάποιος "γείτονας" να περάσει από εδώ και να δει την περιοχή και να με βοηθήσει, κατόπιν συνεννόησης, θα του ήμουν υποχρεωμένος

Dlink 900+: http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1269041867

Dlink 7000AP: http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1269041867

----------


## lambrosk

> Γύρισα ένα πιάτο προς εσένα και πιάνω το ΑΡ σου κομματάκι χάλια....  (rssi:-85 noise:-85).
> Μήπως θα μπορούσες να γυρίσεις προς εμένα ένα πιάτο που να αποδίδει ΙΡ για να κεντράρω καλύτερα και να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό το ΒΒ?


Αν πιάνεις AP μου που κοιτάει με μια Στέλλα προς simfun δηλαδή τουλάχιστον 110 μοίρες διαφορά μια χαρά...
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανέβω ακόμα πάνω στον πύργο έχω πρόβλημα που θέλει για να διορθωθεί ολικό κατέβασμα πιάτων πιθανώς και πύργου για επισκευή...

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου κάνω είναι να σου γυρίσω αυτήν την κεραία που κοιτάει simfun σε κάποιο προκαθορισμένο διάστημα να το δοκιμάσουμε επιτέπου μες το ΣΚ αν θες στείλε μου π.μ.  ::

----------


## drone

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drone
> 
> Γύρισα ένα πιάτο προς εσένα και πιάνω το ΑΡ σου κομματάκι χάλια....  (rssi:-85 noise:-85).
> Μήπως θα μπορούσες να γυρίσεις προς εμένα ένα πιάτο που να αποδίδει ΙΡ για να κεντράρω καλύτερα και να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό το ΒΒ?
> 
> 
> Αν πιάνεις AP μου που κοιτάει με μια Στέλλα προς simfun δηλαδή τουλάχιστον 110 μοίρες διαφορά μια χαρά...
> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανέβω ακόμα πάνω στον πύργο έχω πρόβλημα που θέλει για να διορθωθεί ολικό κατέβασμα πιάτων πιθανώς και πύργου για επισκευή...
> 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου κάνω είναι να σου γυρίσω αυτήν την κεραία που κοιτάει simfun σε κάποιο προκαθορισμένο διάστημα να το δοκιμάσουμε επιτέπου μες το ΣΚ αν θες στείλε μου π.μ.


Μήπως έχει γίνει κάποια παρεξήγηση? Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να σε πιάνω... Τουλάχιστον, δεν πιστεύω να μπορώ να πιάνω τον κόμβο 398, καθώς είναι πίσω από τον Λυκαβηττό από την δικιά μου οπτική! Πάντως το Σάββατο θα κάνω ένα scan και προς εκεί για καλό και για κακό  ::  

Φιλικά Ορέστης

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως απάνταγες σε άλλον και εγώ νομιζ;α ότι απάνταγες σε μένα?  ::

----------


## drone

> Μήπως απάνταγες σε άλλον και εγώ νομιζ;α ότι απάνταγες σε μένα?


Στον tirea απάνταγα...  ::  


Θα με βοηθήσει κανείς με τα παραπάνω????  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

αν απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα Ορέστη, νομίζω ότι χρωστάς κάποιες επισκέψεις στη λέσχη. ... ακόμη σε περιμένω  ::

----------


## drone

Ναι ναι....
Φροντηστήρια και σχολεία.... Τώρα με τις απεργίες θα βρω χρόνο!!!  ::  
Πάντως έχω ήδη παραγγείλει 2 Atheros CM6 a/b/g  ::

----------

